# توزيع و نقل الهواء المكيف - فصل من كتابي : المرجع العملي



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2010)

توزيع الهواء ونقل الهواء المكيف ​ 
مهام اولية واجبة : 

لا يقتصر دور المصمم على مجرد تحديد مسارات التكييف وتحديد أبعاد مقاطع مجاري الهواء وتفريعاتها ومخارج الهواء فقط ، بل عليه أن يكيف مساراته مع التصميم الانشائي والمعماري للمبنى بحيث لا يكون تصميمه في واد وواقع المبنى في واد أخر مما يسبب لزميله المنفذ المتاعب الذي قد يضطر الى تغيير التصميم بالكامل أو جزئياً لذلك ننصح المصمم بالاتي : 

1- الاطلاع على المخططات المعمارية للمبنى والحصول على لوحات شفافة منها مصغرة ( 1 : 50) أو ( 1: 25) لهذه المخططات وتظهر في هذه المخططات مايلي : 

· تقسيمات مسطحات المبنى واستخدامات كل منها 
· تفاصيل الواجهات ونوعية الفواصل والابواب والنوافذ ومساحاتها واتجاهاتها الجغرافية 
· الاماكن المستخدم فيها أسقف مستعارة والحيز الفراغ الذي يتيحه هذا السقف لتمديدات مجاري الهواء 
· مواد تبطين وتغليف أسطح الحوائط والارضيات سواء لياسة أسمنتية أو جيرية أو الرخام او الخشب ومع مواد عازلة او بدون وهل أسطح التغليف هذه مصقولة أي على عاكسة للحرارة أو ماصة لها وهذه المعلومات تفيد المصمم عند حساب المعامل U
· المناور المتاحة ( SHAFTS/PITS ) ومساحاتها لتحديد مدى ملاءمتها لتمديدات مجاري الهواء ومواسير التغذية والتصريف و هل تمر بها مواسير أعمال صحية وكوابل كهرباء 
· اذا لم تكن المناور المتاحة كافية عدداً او مساحة أو غير ملائمة من حيث الموقع لاعمال تمديديات مجاري الهواء فيمكنه اقتراح أماكن بالتفاهم مع نظيره المعماري تتفق وموقع الاماكن المتاحة لتثبيت وحدات التكييف والاماكن التي ستغذى بالهواء المكيف 
· تحديد أماكن مراوح السحب ( مراوح الشفط ) التي تستخدم للتخلص من الهواء الفاسد في المطابخ والروائح الغير مستحبة من الحمامات ودورات المياه والمخازن والورش أو المعامل 

2- الاطلاع على المخططات الانشائية للمبنى : 
ومنها نحصل على المعلومات التالية : 

· مواضع سقوط الكمرات ( الجسور ) BEAMS وسماكة ومقدار سقوط الكمرة والذي يحدد مع الاستعانة بالمخططات المعمارية المسافة بين بطن ( قاع BOTTOM OF BEAM ) الكمرة والسقف المستعار ( السقف الجمالي : اقتراح تسمية من المؤلف ) وفي هذا إفادة عن المسافة المتاحة بين بطن الكمرة والسقف الجمالي ،وهل ستسمح هذه المسافة بمرور المجري بعد اضافة طبقة العزل الحراري له والخلوص اللازم لدعامات التحميل ،وعلى أي الحالات فإننا ننصح بأن لا تقل هذه المسافة عن 16 بوصة أو : 

L1= L+10CM 16 ​شكل ( ) اقل مسافة مطلوبة بين قاع الكمرة ( الجسر) والسقف الجمالي ( المستعار ) :250ملمتر


· في حالة عدم امكانية استغلال الحيز المتاح بين بطن الكمرةو السقف المستعار : 

1- إذا كان المبنى خرساني التكوين ولظروف انشائية ولعدم جدوي تخصيص وحدة تكييف اخرى للمكان فانه يتم الاتفاق مع المهندس الانشائي على تسقيط بطن الكمرة وعمل الفتحة اللازمة في متن الكمرة بما يحافظ على سمك يتراوح بين 15 و 20 سم خرسانة مسلحة ويجب الابتعاد عن العمود المتصل بالكمرة بما يوازي خمس طول الكمرة حيث تكون هذه المسافة عبارة عن غابة كثيفة من حديد التسليح يصعب المرور خلالها لاعتبارات انشائية ويجب تجنب المرور خلالها تماماً شكل ( ) 

3- اذا كان المبنى هيكل معدني فان الامور تصير أفضل في عملية تمديدات مجاري الهواء ولكن يجب دراسة تضاريس السقف من جسور و اعمدة و اماكن نزول كشافات الانارة 

· تسليح السقف : 

تبين المخططات الانشائية تفاصيل شبكة حدد التسليح المستخدمة في السقف ومن هذه المخططات يختار مواقع فتحات نزول وصعود مجاري الهواء بحيث تبعد الفتحة عن حدود اطار سقف الغرفة بما لايقل عن عشرين سم وذلك لسببين : 

1- أننا نحتاج لعمل سياج ( سور ) حماية حول مجري الهواء الصاعد أو النازل بارتفاع لا يقل عن 30سم ويفضل 50 سم وبسماكة 10 سم أذا كانت الفتحة في السقف النهائي للمبنى وذلك لتفادي تجمع الامطار وتسربها الى المبنى عبر هذه الفتحات او أتربة وحشرات ، ايضاً فاننا في بعض البلاد شديدة الحرارة مثل منطقة شبه الجزيرة العربية يتم وضع طبقات من العزل المائي والحراري وطبقة من خرسانة الميول يعلوها البلاط أو يكون البلاط بديلاً عنها مجموع سماكات هذه الطبقات يتراوح بين 30 و 40 سم 
2- في الاسقف البينية لا نحتاج لهذا الارتفاع فيكون 10 سم وهي قيمة ارتفاع طبقة الرمل والبلاط اذا كانت المجري يمر داخل الغرفة أما اذا كان المجري عريض ( اكبر من 50 سم ) ويمر في اسقف بينية غير مستغلة كممشي مثلاً فإن على مهندس التكييف تنبيه المهندس الانشائي لعمل التسليح اللازم لهذه الفتحة بما يضمن سلامة المنشأ وعمل كمرة مقلوبة لحماية السقف من القص ويكون عمل فتحات في الاسقف البينية اضطرارياً وذلك في حالة عدم وجود مناور كافية المساحة او عدم رغبة العميل في تشويه المنظر الخارجي للمبنى او طول المسافة بين المنور والمكان المراد تكييفه وهذه المشكلة تواجهها في المساجد والمباني الادارية ذات المساحات المفتوحة والمعارض وفي هذه الحالة يسمح بأقامة عامود جمالي ( عيرة ) يتم تغليفه بمواد تجميل تناسب استخدام المكان مثل أخشاب التزيين ( الديكور ) السميكة ( سماكة 12 سم ) او الرخام الصناعي او الواح الجبس ، بحيث يبدو جزءاً من المنشأ ويتم التفريع من المجري في المنطقة ما بين السقف الجمالي والسقف الرئيسي للغرفة تو المكان ، شكل ( ) 
3- اختيار مواقع زرع جرابات ( SLEEVES ) أثناء رمي حديد التسليح للاسقف تصلح لمرور مواسير نقل المياه الباردة وعودتها من الوحدات الداخلية او مواسير نقل وسيط التبريد وكوابل التحكم في تشغيل الوحدات وكذلك مواسير الصرف الصحي ويفضل أن تكون هذه الجرابات قطع من مواسير قطرها 4-6 بوصة ويمثل ذلك أهمية بالغة لا يشعر بنعمتها الا من واجه الصعاب وفي حالة نزول مواسير لتغدية أكثر من وحدة داخلية AHU فانه من الانسب عمل فتحة مستطيلة أبعادها لا تقل عن 15 سم * 25 سم 
· الاطلااع على المخططات الخاصة بالاعمال الصحية ومنظومة الاطفاء والحماية من الحريق ( غالباً مصمم التكييف عو نفسه مصمم الاعمال الصحية وشبكة الاطفاء ) والكهربائية ودراسة التنسيق بين أماكن مرورها وأماكن مرور أعمال التكييف 
· والاشكال الموجودة في الصفحات التالية تساعدك على تنمية خيالك وحسك الهندسي بخصوص تمديديات مجاري الهواء وغيرها وليست لماىء الصفحات كما تعطيك الحلول المسموح بها عند عبور المناطق ذات التصميم الخاص 


شكل ( )* تدعيم فتحة في سقف نهائي لمبنى ليمر خلالها مجري تكييف الهواء 
شكل ( ) كيفية التغلب على صعوبة اجتياز كمرة من خلال عمل فتحة فيها وتزويد سقوطها بمقدار يكفي ضمان تماسكها وقدرتها على تحمل الحمل الانشائي المصممه لا جله 


شكل ( ) كيفية عمل عمود جمالي حول مجري الهواء الصاعد او الهابط 



ملحق صفحة ( 1 ) 
مواصفات سماكنا لقياسات سماكة ألواح الصلب المجافنة مقرونة لأقصى قيمة لعرض مجري الهواء ( الدكت ) 


LOW PRESSURE DUCT GAGES​


A- Rectangular ducts :​


MAXIMUM WIDTH MINIMUM​


MM USS GAGE ( MM)​
UP TO 305 :G 26(mm 0.50
​ 330TO 760: G 24( 0.60)


785 TO 1370 : G 22( 0.80)


1400TO 2133: G 20( 0.90)


2160 AND OVER : G18( 1.20)​


B- round ducts :​


duct diameter minimum


mm USS Gage ( mm)​


up to 330 26( 0.50)


356 to 559 24( 0.60)


584 to 914 22( 0.80)


940 to 1270 20( 0.90)


1295 to 1524 18( 1.20)


1549 to 2134 16( 1.50)​






أنواع شبكات توزيع الهواء​



​
تختلف شبكات توزيع ونقل الهواء باختلاف المسار ومن ثم فانه يمكن تقسيمها على النحو التالي : 

· شبكة المسار الخطي المفرد 
· شبكة المسار الخطي المزدوج 
· شبكة المسار الاخطبوطي 


هذا من ناحية المسار 

* وتوجد أنظمة مستحدثة تتخذ المسار العنكبوتي ولكن مع التحكم المتعدد النقاط مثال ذلك شبكة مناطق الراحة COMFORT ZOON و شبكة التدفق المحكوم VAV وفي الاشكال التالية تبيان لكل نوعية 

الشروط الواجب توافرها في شبكة توزيع الهواء 
باستعراض شكاوي العملاء وجد أنها تنحصر فيمايلي : 

· التعرض لتيارا ت هوائية تصل الى حد الازعاج كنتيجة لتجاوز سرعة هواء الامداد القيم القياسية 
· الضوضاء المصاحبة لتدفق الهواء المكيف عبر منافذ ضيقة لا تناسب معدل تدفق الهواء ، او نتيجة للسرعة الغير مناسبة لتدفق هواء الامداد 
· الضوضاء الناتجة عن سوء التعليق للوحدات الداخلية او لتفكك بعض أجزائها أو عدم تأكيد التربيط للاجزاء او الغلاف 
· الانزعاج الذي يسببه انسداد أنابيب تصريف مياه التكاثف ( الماء المتكثف على ملفات التبريد ) للوحدات المزروعة داخل الاسقف الجمالية او الوحدات المعلقة على الحائط او السقفية او الدولابية القائمة على الارض 
· فساد الهواء نتيجة لانعدام منافذ الهواء النقي او لتلف فلاتر تنقية الهواء او عدم وجود هذه الفلاتر من أصله 
· الشعور بعدم الارتياح لدرجة حرارة الهواء المكيف أ, نتيجة لاضمحلال نسبة الرطوبة عن المعدل المريح ، مما يسبب ضيقاً لشاغلي المكان 

وعليه فأن شبكةتوزيع الهواء يجب أن تتفادى هذه المشاكل و تحقق مطالب المستخدمين للمكان لذا يجب أن يراعي فيها مايلي : 

· سرعة الهواء داخل المكان المكيف تتراوح بين 15 ق / د ( 0.076 م/ ثا ) و 50 ق/ د (4 0.25م / ثا ) بينما تكون 500 ق/ د عند المخرج 
· توجيه الهواء لمستوي جلوس الشخص بحيث يتعرض الوجه لتيار لطيف من الهواء يجعله يحس بالارتياح 
· أ ن يوفر نظام توزيع الهواء درجة حرارة منتظمة ومقبولة داخل المكان المكيف 


التعريف باصطلاحات نقل وتوزيع الهواء​1- مرمي الهواء THROW  وهو أبعد نقطة يمكن لهواء الامداد المتدفق من المخرج أن يصل اليها وتقاس بين المخرج و هذه النقطة وهي تساوي 0.75 من طول المسافة بين المخرج و الحائط المقابل شكل ( ) وهذه النقطة تعلو أ{ضية المكان بمقدار 1.5 متر وتقاس عندها سرعة الهواء وهي في حدود 50 ق/د 

2- الهبوط DROP  وهو المسافة الرأسية التي تهبطها الطبقة السفلى من الهواء البارد مقاسة من منسوب مخرج هواء الامداد 
3- الصعود RISE  وهو المسافة الرأسية التي تصعدها طبقة هواء التدفئة الساخن مقاسة من منسوب مخرج الهواء 
4- مخارج هواء الامداد : هي نوافذ انطلاق الهواء المكيف الى المكان المراد تكييفه واهم أنواعها الاكثر استخداماً وتداولاً 

* مخرج شبكي : GRILL  SUPPLY AIR وهو عبارة عن إطار (برواز ) من الالمنيوم ذات شرائح أفقية وأخرى متعامدة عليها بغرض توجيه الهواء فيكون شكلها كما لو كانت غطاء شبكياً لفتحة الامداد ويمكن استخدامها كفتحة عودة للهواء الراجع وهي مخارج جدارية واحياناً تستخدم في نهايات توزيع الهواء المعلقة في الاماكن المفتوحة مثل الورش والسوبر ماركت والمخازن حيث لا يوجد سقف جمالي 

* مخرج ناشر لهواء الامداد : DIFFUSER   SUPPLY AIRوتسمى ايضاً ناشرات الهواء وهو عبارة اطار من الالمنيوم أما دائري او مربع او مستطيل و يشكل جزءاً من مخروط قائم ناقص او من هرم رباعي ناقص داخله براويز مماثلة أصغر وكلها مربوطة بصرة الناشر التي تكون على شكل مخروط او هرم قائم كامل قصير القامة لربط الاطارات التي حوله وهذه النوعية من المخارج سقفية وهي مفضلة عن سابقتها نظراً لتدفق الهواء منها بأقل قدر من الاحتكاك كما أنها توفر توزيعاً جيداً للهواء وتعتبر الاطارات الداخلية موجهات للهواء كما يتم تركيب ريش تحكم في معدل تدفق الهواء منها أما فتحات الراجع فلا يتم تركيب ريش تحكم ولكن لها نفس شكل الناشر كناحية جمالية 

* مخرج بوابة شبكي REGISTER  وهو عبارة عن أطار مستطيل او مربع ذات شبكة توجيه بالاضافة الى بوابة تحكم في تدفق الهواء DAMMPER  وتستخدم كمخارج جدارية 

* مخارج خطية LINEAR DIFFUSERS  وهي عبارة عن قطاعات من الالمنيوم متراصة كقضبان السكك الحديدية بين كل قطاعي حيز يسمح بمرور الهواء سنسميه مجري وشكل ( ) يوضح شكلها وجدول ( ) يبنين مقاساتها ومنها احادية SIGLE SLOT  وثنائية SLOT LINEAR DIFFUSER  و ثلاثية SLOT LINEAR DIFFUSER  ورباعية المجري ( 4SLD  ) ومنها المخرج الاخطي الصفري ZERO LINEAR DIFFUSER  والنسبة الباعية للمخارج الخطية هي 1: 10 وأكثر والمخارج الخطية رغم ارتفاع سعرها الاانها هي الافضل على الاطلاق من حيث التوزيع كميات كبيرة من الهواء دون ضوضاء تذكر ومن الناحية الجمالية ، ولذلك يفضل استخدامها في المستشفيات وقصور المؤتمرات و غرف النوم والمكاتب الادارية الفخمة والمكتبات العامة والبنوك 
و تزود مخارج الهواء بحاكمات تدفق تتحكم في معدل حجم الهواء الذي يتم تغذيته للمكان 
1- المساحة الحرة للمخرج FREE AREA  وهي صافي مساحات فتحات الشبكة المحصورة في اطار المخرج 
2- رقبة مأخذ NECK  عبارة عن عنق يتم تركيبها على فتحة في جسم المجري الرئيسي ليتم منها مأخذ التفريغ او تركيب مخرج هواء عليها وتعتبر أطاراً قوياً قصير الطول 
3- مأخذ TAKE OFF  عبارة مجري فرعي متصل بفتحة في المجري الرئيسي مركب على الفتحة ريش توجيه تيسر تدفق الهواء من المجري الرئيسي وتوجيهه للاندفاع عبر المجري الفرعي بالكمية المطلوبة لهذا الفرع 
4- بوابة ( حاكم تدفق ) DAMPER  هي بمثابة ضابط مرور الهواء سواء عبر فرع او مخرج ومنها مايتحكم في كمية الهواء النقي المسموح له دخول غرفة الخلط بوحدة التكييف ومنها ما يستخدم للتحكم في نسبة خلط الهواء الراجع مع الهواء الجديد النقي وتوجد أواع من البوابات نذكر منها الاكثر استخداماً وهي :

· بوابة تجزئة التدفق SPLITTER DAMPER  وهي نوعان : 

(1) بوابة ضبط بسيطة عبارة عن صفحة من الصاج مزدوجة ومنتفخة من المنتصف لتأخذ شكلاً ايروديناميكياً وهي رخيصة التكلفة او صفحة واحدة تتحرك حول مفصل شريط
(2) بوابة ضبط مركبة عبارة عن شرائح يحركها ميكانيزم متصل بحاكم حركة يحركها طبقاً لما هو مقنن وكلاهما مبين بالشكل ( )

· بوابة الوقاية من الحريق FIRE DAMPERS  وهي ستارة من شرائح الصاج المجلفن و للبوابة مجس يحس بالحريق ومهمتها قطع الطريق على هواء الامداد عند حدوث حريق بالمبنى حتى لا ينتشر الحريق لاجزاء المبنى الاخرى مع تدفق الهواء ومعروف أن حركة الهواء تذكي النيران و تعمل هذه البوابات بواسطة شعرة من مادة قابلة للانصهار يترتب على انصهارها انسدال الستارة المعلقة فيها اعلا برواز البوابة أو بمحرك يتلقي اشارة من المجس فيحرك الشرائح مغلقا البوابة كما توجد بوابات مزدوجة العمل تعمل بفعل تأثير الدخان و الحريق معا 
· بوابة تفتيش ACCESS DOOR  وهي عبارة عن شريحة من الصاج المجلفن المقواة تغطي فتحة في الجانب الرأسي من مجري الهواء الرئيسي بغرض إدخال شخص أو ماكينة من خلالها لتنظيف مجري الهواء من الداخل ويتم عمل فتحات تفتيش على مسافات مناسبة وفي أماكن مناسبة أيضاً يسهل الوصول اليها والدخول منها والعودة اليها و احيانا تكون هذه البوابات مزدوجة الجدار 
· سرعة انطلاق هواء الامداد : تختلف سرعة الهواء أثناء اتخاذه مساره نحو المخارج والفروع من نقطة الى أخرى وعموماً فان تعاملات مهندس التكيييف تكون مع سرعات تتراوح ين 1500 و2000 ق/ د في المجري الرئيسي عند اطلاقه ن مروحة الوحدة وتظل تتناقص حتى تصل عند فتحات المخارج فتصبح 500 ق/ د ولا يجب أن تقل عن هذه القيمة عند المخارج 
· السرعة الطرفية لهواء الامداد هي سرعة الهواء عند أقصى نقطة لمرمى هواء الامداد تتراوح بين 15 ق/ د الراجع من الغرفة المكيفة ( يتراوح بين 3 و 4 دم ) 
· النسبة الباعية ASPECT RATIO  : و هي النسبة بين قيمة المقاس الاكبر لضلعي مقطع مجري الهواء و المقاس الاصغر ولايجب ان تتجاوز 1:3 لتفادي الضوضاء
· ريش التوجيه TURNING VANS 
· تقوية صفائح الصاج بالتشكيل طبقا لتعليمات سماكنا 
· وصل أجزاء مجاري الهواء DUCT JOINTS  و تتم بالسي كليب و الاس كليب أو بالفلنجات
· موانع التسرب SEALANTS وهي معاجين مالئة للفراغات في اجناب مجري الهواء
· صندوق التوزيع PLENUM BOX 
· الوصلات المرنة FLEXIBLE DUCTS 
·  خامدات الصوت SOUND ATTENUATORS 
· ماصات الارتجاج NOISE CONTROL PRODUCTS 

والاشكال خير شرح ووصف لهذه البنود وستجدها في كتابنا باستفاضة تغني عن الكلام فالرسم هو لغة الهندسة


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (19 يناير 2010)

ch kran an astafdt ktyr mn el mawdoo3


----------



## محمد ابو الحسن (19 يناير 2010)

el mzzzzzyd


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2010)

*استكمال توزيع الهواء*


ملحقات مجاري الهواء​ومن ملحقات مجاري الهواء ايضا :​​· مآخذ الهواء الخارجي fresh air intake 

مهمتها : السماح للهواء الخارجي بالتدفق عبر مراوح شفط الى المكان المراد تهويته او عبر وحدة التكييف بالمعدل الكافي لعملية التهوية والمحسوب قدره مسبقاً، ولضمان نقاء هذا الهواء يتم تمريره على منقيات او مرشحات تخلصه من المواد العالقة به كالاتربة والرمال والنفايات والطيور والزواحف والحشرات وتتوقف نقاوة الهواء المستقطع من الهواء الخارجي على عمليات الترشيح التي تتاح أمامه و حسب الغرض من استخدام هذا الهواء : فالاستخدام الصناعي يختلف عن الاستخدام الطبي عن الاستخدام لاغراض التنفس ، وهكذا 

ولهذا الغرض تزود مآخذ الهواء الخارجي بملحقات نذكر منها : 

1- إطار ذو عوارض تحكم :   fresh air louvers 

وهو عبارة عن نافذة ذات عوارض من الالمنيوم ( شيش ) ثابتة او متحركة بواسطة ميكانزم تتحكم في حركته مجموعة نيوميكانيكية او دائرة الكترونية تكون المسافة البينية بين مركز العارضة والتي تليها حوالي 3 بوصة وتميل العارضة بزاوية 45 درجة وتكون مساحة الاطار مغطاة بسلك شبك مانع للطيور والحشرات ويتم اختيار مآخذ الهواء ذو العوارض باستخدام العلاقة : 

free area = ( 0.5h- 0.25) ( w-0.10) sq.ft 
ويكون معدل تدفق الهواء عبر المساحة الحرة من المأخذ مساوية ل : 

air volume passes through the fresh air louver ( cfm) 

free area sq ft * free area = velocity fpm 
وفيها : 


w= width ft h= hight ft 
وتكون السرعة مقاسة عند قيمة الفقد في الضغط المقابلة للمساحة الحرة للاطار والمبينة بالخريطة شكل : ( )


ولننظر المثال الحسابي التالي 

مثال : 
مكان يتطلب التخلص من 2500 cfm exhaust air  هواء فاسد تحت تأثير فقد في الضغط قدره 0.067 wg  مطلوب تحديد مقاس فتحة طرد الهواء ذات العوارض 
الحل : من خريطة العلاقة البيانية بين الفقد في الضغط والسرعة ونوعية الاطار ( طرد exhaust  او سحب intake  ) نجد أن سرعة تدفق الهواء تكون fpm 735  عندما يكون فقد الضغط مساوياً ل 0.067 wg  وعلية فان 
free area = 2500/735= 3.4 sq ft 
ومن جدول المقاسات النمطية نجد أن الاطار المناسب مقاساته : 72 * 20 او 40*30 ويلاحظ ان المقاس الاخير أفضل لانه يحقق نسبة باعية أقرب الى الواحد الصحيح 


1- صائدة الرمال ( مصيدة الرمال ) sand trap for external air intake 
 وكما هو موضح بالشكل ( ) ، فهي عبارة عن مجموعة شرائح ، مرتبة في طبقتين متواجهتين بالطريقة الموضحة بالرسم يضمها إطار وتصنع الشرائح والاطار من الالمونيوم المعالج او الصلب المجلفن او الذي لا يصدأ 












شكل ( ) صائدة رمال 




2- مرشحات ( فلاتر ) تنقية الهواء air filters 

تستخدم المرشحات في المجالات التالية : 
· مسارات الهواء لوحدات التكييف 
·  الصناعات الكيماوية 
· الصناعات الهندسية 
· المستشفيات والمصحات 
·  الصناعات الغذائية 
· كبائن الدهان في صناعة السيارات 
·  الصناعات الالكترونية 
· المطابخ والمطاعم 
·  معامل البحوث والاختبارات 

وهي تصنع من الالياف الزجاجية اوخيوط البوليستر و الاخير أفضل او شبك الالمنيوم وتتبارى الشركات في تحقيق أقل مقاومة لتدفق الهواء واعلى درجة اصطياد الغبار والنفايات العالقة في الهواء ومنها صائدات الشحوم والبكتريا وقد انتشرت معالجة الهواء بمرشحات البلازما واستخدام الاشعة فوق البنفسجية ومنها ما هو قابل للغسيل ومنها ما يستبدل بمجرد الامتلاء والتشبع ومنها الجاف ومنها اللزج وليس بالضرورة ان تكون الفلاتر مسطحة بل منها الاسطواني الشكل ومنها المتحرك ،
ونرى أن الرجوع لكتالوجات المنتجين خير مصدر للمعلومات الخاصة بالفلاتر لتشعب فصائلها ولحاجتها لبحث مستقل 







شكل ( ) مخطط يبين وضعية الفلاتر لوحدة تكييف 



ملحوظة : في حالة مراوح شفط أدخنة الورش والمصانع توضع مصائد الغبار عقب مروحة الشفط مثلما هو الحال في مصانع الاسمنت وكما قلنا فالفلترة تحتاج الى بحث مستقل 

3- بوابات تحكم حجمي في معدل تدفق الهواء volume dampers 
وهي لا تستخدم فقط مع مأخذ الهواء يل هي عنصر أساسي في فتحات وفروع الامداد بالهواء وتلعب دوراً رئيسياً في عملية توازن توزيع الهواء المكيف و الاشكال : أ ، ب ، ج توضح بعض انواعها ففي أ ، ب ، ج يتم تفعيلها في د يتم تفعيلها الكترومكيانيكيا 
و من انواع بوابات التحكم في تدفق الهواء :
· بوابات تجزئة بسيطة ذات شريحة واحدة
· بوابات متعددة الشرائح 
· بوابات تدفق تعمل بمحرك 
· بوابات التحكم الحجمي 

و من ملحقات مجاري الهواء ايضا :
· مسخنات الهواء air duct heaters و هي عبارة عن مسخن كهربائي يتم زرعه معترضا مسار الهواء و يوصل مع الثرموستات 
 الفلاتر 
· موجهات الهواء خلال الكيعان 
· بوابات مانعة استمرار الحريق 
· بوابات تعمل بتأثير الدخان والحريق معاً 
· مخارج هواء الامداد supply air grills or diffusers or ….
· فتحات ارجاع الهواء return air grills , registers ,….
· مأخذ تفريع الهواء take off 
· منطقة تعديل المسار ( offset ) 
· فتحات استخلاص الهواء الجديد 
· مصائد الرمال 
· موانع الحشرات والطيور 
· مزيل الرطوبة 
· معوضات الرطوبة ( المرطبات ) 
· كواتم الصوت
· بوابات الخدمة


----------



## مستريورك (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا هندسة وبارك الله فيك ودائما للامام


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ممن يتفضل بالمرور على موضوعاتي أن يقيم العمل 
و ان يتكرم على بتعليقاته البناءة و ما كان يتمني على ان اضيفه

ففوق كل ذي علم عليم 

و هذا ما افاض الله علي به خلال الأعوام الخمسة وثلاثون الماضية 
و ارجو الله ان تكون في ميزان حسناتي 
و نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## pora (19 يناير 2010)

الحقيقه الموضوع جميل جداااا بارك الله فيك بس هل نقدر نحصل على الكتاب كامل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 يناير 2010)

اشكرك زميلنا على اطرائك و اتمني ان ينفعنا الله و اياك بالعلم و الحلم و الايمان 
الحقيقة انني اعد الكتاب للنشر منذ سنوات وحاولت مع بعض الناشرين لكن وجدت ان اطبعه ثم اوزعه افضل 
و لو تفضل احد الناشرين الأمناء بطباعته و نشره على نفقته فانا مستعد بشرط ان تحفظ لي حقوقي المادية و الادبية وعلى كل انا نشرت كثير من اجزائه في المنتدي الا اني لم اتمكن من نشر الاشكال التوضيحية و الجداول 
و عندي امل في الله ان اوفق في نشره بصورة مرضية ، دعواتك و اشكرك مرة اخري على اطرائك


----------



## محمدماياتي (20 يناير 2010)

ارجو يا استاذ التكرم علينا برفاق الجدوال أو الاشكال لكي تصل الفكرة
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخوكم المهندس


----------



## Badran Mohammed (20 يناير 2010)

احيك اخي مهندس صبري وانشاء يكون كتاب قيم ومفيد في محتواه
مع القدير


----------



## الدكة (21 يناير 2010)

رائع جدا ... بارك الله فيك، ويناقش جميع الظروف المحيطة بالمبني لنظام التكييف

وياليت يتم رفع الكتاب بالكامل ع الموقع لتعم الفائدة بكل جوانبها

جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (26 يناير 2010)

حقيقة ان مواضيعك جباره

لكن ليتك تضع الوحدات باللغه الانجليزيه فانا لم افهم معنى د ق


----------



## majdy82 (2 فبراير 2010)

انجاز رائع..............شكرا لك................ننتظر المزيد........................وجزاك الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## الطائر الأزرق (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## حسام الدينن (15 فبراير 2010)

*رائع جدا ... بارك الله فيك، 

وياليت يتم رفع الكتاب بالكامل ع الموقع لتعم الفائدة بكل جوانبها

جزاك الله الف خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## حسام الدينن (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاک اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود العظيم
الحقيقة انا عضو دائم التواجد فى المنتدى
ألا ان هذا هو افضل شرح بسيط رأيتة فى هذا المجال
انا اعمل فى هذا المجال واتمنى منيك تكملة باقى موضوعاتيك التى بدأتها


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (19 فبراير 2010)

نشكرك كثيرا يااخونا ويامهندس صبري سعيد ,في الحقيقة انت اكثر من رائع وكبير في اسلوبك وادائك وليس 
هذا بغريب على الكبار , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك , شكرا لك استاذي وننتظر المزيد من ابداعاتك , تقبل مروري .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا سيدي على كلماتك الرقيقة و اهلا بك زميلا و اخ 
و انا في خدمتكم دائما 
و اسأل الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (10 أبريل 2010)

وفقكم الله الى اتمام هذا العمل الرائع
واسأل الله العظيم ان يبارك فى علمكم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (10 أبريل 2010)

السلان عليكم
اشكر لكم ثتاؤكم 
و اتمني لو تنصحوني ان اضبف شيئا تشعرون انه منتقص او ذات ضرورة او مفتقد أو اشكال توضبحية لا بد منها و يمكنكم ان تتقضلو بامدادي ببعضها في صورة ملفات مرفقة يسهل اعادة استخدامها
فالكمال لله وحده
و جزاكم الله خيري الدنيا و الآخرة


----------



## يحيى شحاتة (13 أبريل 2010)

و الله مش عارف اقول حاجة و لا لاقى كلمة شكر مناسبة تعبر عن المجهود اللى انت عملته يا بشمهندس و لكن 
ندعو لك بالتوفيق و ان يجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

فاتني هذا الكنز لزمن طويل
رغم تلميحك لزهدك في الشكر فقط 
وأنك تطلب نقاش علمي للمحتوى
ونقد وتقريظ وتقويم وأقتراحات بالاضافة والسحب
الا أني أقول يديك العافية
وسلمت يداك
ونعود لاحقا من بعد القراءة المتانية والهضم للنقاش


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

أستاذي الكريم أنتم وأنا من جيل ما قبل الديقتال أطال الله عمرك ومتعك بالصحة والعافية
أرى والرأي لكم الإستعانة باحد الشباب من الأعضاء يكون بالقرب منك جغرافيا
لعمل مسح ضوئي كامل للكتاب بصوره واشكاله وتحويله لب ي دي إف ومن ثم رفعه للمنتدى لأن زمنكم لا يسع
وحاجزين كم نسخة بعد الطباعة إن شاء الله
كما يمكن تطوير المنتدى والقيام بطباعة ونشر إنتاج الأعضاء ويأخذ كل ذي حق حقه
مع الإحتفاظ بنسبة للصرف على مشاريع الأعضاء والمنتدى مثل أشري العربية مثلا


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

· مواضع سقوط الكمرات ( الجسور ) beams وسماكة ومقدار سقوط الكمرة والذي يحدد مع الاستعانة بالمخططات المعمارية المسافة بين بطن ( قاع bottom of beam ) الكمرة والسقف المستعار ( السقف الجمالي : اقتراح تسمية من المؤلف ) وفي هذا إفادة عن المسافة المتاحة بين بطن الكمرة الساقطةوالسقف الجمالي ،وهل ستسمح هذه المسافة بمرور المجري بعد اضافة طبقة العزل الحراري له والخلوص اللازم لدعامات التحميل ،وعلى أي الحالات فإننا ننصح بأن لا تقل هذه المسافة عن 16 بوصة أو : 


l1= l+10cm=or greater than 16 ​شكل ( ) اقل مسافة مطلوبة بين قاع الكمرة ( الجسر) والسقف الجمالي ( المستعار ) :250ملمتر

1 -قمت بإضافة كلمة الساقطة ماذا ترى
2- أظن هناك تضارب بين القيمتين 16" و250 مم القيمتين لا تتساوى ((أرى أحداها كبيرة جدا والأخرى صغيرة أوي ))
3 - قمت بالتدخل في المعادلة
4- لا أظن أن هناك إحتياج لخلوص خاص بالدعامات في هذه المنطقة


----------



## aati badri (13 أبريل 2010)

( السقف الجمالي : اقتراح تسمية من المؤلف )

فاتني أن أعلق على الإسم الجميل الذي نحتموه لهذا الكائن


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكور على المجهود العظيم يس لو ملف مرفق يكون افضل


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## hossien4 (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا استاذي العزيز مهندس صبري ولكن لي سؤال هل يتم عزل صناديق الهواء plenum box بعد الوصلة المرنه وشكرا


----------



## hossien4 (13 أبريل 2010)

وهل يتم العزل للصناديق للراجع والسبلاي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
 اشكر لكم مديحكم و اسأل الله لي ولكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة 


بالنسبة لموضوع عزل صندوق توزيع الهواء او مبيت مخرج الهواء لابد من عزل صناديق الإمداد ، اما الراجع فاننا نعتبر الحيز المحصور بين السقف الجمالي و السقف الخرساني ممرا للهواء الراجع طالما اننا لانسترجع الهواء الراجع عبر مجري مماثل لمجري هواء الامداد 
فاذا كنا نسترجع الهواء من خلال مجري رجوع ، ولأن كلا منهما مختفي فوق السقف الجمالي فلا بد من عزله حراريا
وهذه العملية توفر توفيرا عظيما للطاقة المستهلكة فضلا عن الانتعاش الذي يشعر به شاغل المكان
و يسترجع الهواء عبر مجري في حالة ان يكون سقف الغرفة هو السطح ، أي النهائي ، المعرض للشمس لان الحيز المحصور فوق السقف الجمالي يكون في هذه الحالة مصيدة حرارة لا تطاق ولذلك فانا اسميها منطقة احتباس حراري 
و خاصة لو كان السقف بهيئة الجمالون اي هرمي الشكل 
ففي حالة استخدام الحيز هنا كممر رجوع للهواء عائدا للوحدة يحمل معه من حرارة مالا تستطيع وحدة لها طاقة تبريد ثلاثة اضعاف الوحدة الواجب استخدامها ان تقاومه و تتغلب عليه ، وبالتجربة تستطيع ان تستخدم هذا الفراغ لتسخين طعام او تحميص خبز ، او تسخن مياه 
الي هذه الدرجة؟
وانا حقيقة اتحدث عن تجربة وليس كلام تنظير 
و انا اضيف هنا انني تألمت كثيرا كلما صادفني تصميم لفيلا او مخزن ذو هيكل حديد وسطح من الصاج حتي و لو معزول ،

لايضع في اعتباره هذه الكارثة التي تودي بسمعة المصمم و المنفذ و حتي صانع الوحدة ، لان الكل يقول على الآخر موش عارف يركب الماكينة و الرد انت موش عارف توصّف الماكينة ، وهكذا ،،،، ولا احد يحل إلي ان يرزقهم الله بواحد فاهم يقول رأيه و ياخد له كلمتين في اجنابه لانه طلع الكل موش فاهم 
اتمني لكم التوفيق واشكركم على تدقيككم كلماتي و تعبيراتي 
و بالمناسبة لابد من تشكيل لجنة صياغة مصطلحات ضمن لجان آشري العربية
أو ماقترحت تسميته : عرب تك 
و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> توزيع الهواء ونقل الهواء المكيف ​
> 
> 
> باستعراض شكاوي العملاء وجد أنها تنحصر فيمايلي :
> ...


 
لي بعض المراجعات أرجو النظر فيها
1-أ, نتيجة لاضمحلال نسبة الرطوبة عن المعدل المريح ، مما يسبب ضيقاً لشاغلي المكان 
-أظن المقصود زيادة نسبة الرطوبة النسبية عن الحد المعقول لان الإضمحلال مضر ولكنه لا يؤدي الى شعور بعدم الراحة
2- سرعة الهواء داخل المكان المكيف تتراوح بين 15 ق / د ( 0.076 م/ ثا ) و 50 ق/ د (4 0.25م / ثا ) بينما تكون 500 ق/ د عند المخرج 
-الارقام عند التحويل من نظام الى نظام غير متساوية
مثلا 15ق /د = 0.0071 م/ثا
و50 ق/د = 0.0236 م / ثا
3- ·توجيه الهواء لمستوي جلوس الشخص بحيث يتعرض الوجه لتيار لطيف من الهواء يجعله يحس بالارتياح
أظن مقصود عدم توجيه الهواء مباشرة لمستوى الجلوس
نواصل


----------



## aati badri (14 أبريل 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> توزيع الهواء ونقل الهواء المكيف ​
> 
> 
> التعريف باصطلاحات نقل وتوزيع الهواء​
> 1- مرمي الهواء THROW وهو أبعد نقطة يمكن لهواء الامداد المتدفق من المخرج أن يصل اليها وتقاس بين المخرج و هذه النقطة وهي تساوي 0.75 من طول المسافة بين المخرج و الحائط المقابل شكل ( ) وهذه النقطة تعلو أ{ضية المكان بمقدار 1.5 متر وتقاس عندها سرعة الهواء وهي في حدود 50 ق/د


 
مرمي الهواء THROW
أظن هذا المصلح يحتاج منكم لإعادة تعريف
كما أظن أنه لن يفهم ما لم يعرف ال Vt terminal velocity قبله ليستقيم المعنى ويسهل فهمه


----------



## mahom (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## سهى سامي (15 أبريل 2010)

_بجد معلومات فوق الممتاز بس انا محتاجة رسومات وصور توضيحية للشرح ده ضروري ي ي ي ي ي ي ي ي_


----------



## arb006 (15 أبريل 2010)

*اهمية خط الراجع ( return air duct (*


وانا حقيقة اتحدث عن تجربة وليس كلام تنظير 
و انا اضيف هنا انني تألمت كثيرا كلما صادفني تصميم لفيلا او مخزن ذو هيكل حديد وسطح من الصاج حتي و لو معزول ،

لايضع في اعتباره هذه الكارثة التي تودي بسمعة المصمم و المنفذ و حتي صانع الوحدة 


(( صح لسانك وملاحظه تنم على احتراف وخبرة مهنيـه أكثر من رائـعة ))

بامانة النقطة التي ذكرها المهندس \ في غاية الاهمية وقد مرت علي ... وفعلا كارثه رغم انه حلها في غاية البساطه ... فيجب ان يتم سحب هواء الراجع من المنطقه المكيفه نفسـها فقظ .. وليس اذا عندك سقف مستعار او جبس .. ومطلوب منك تبريد بعض المناطق فيجب ان تتم عملية السحب من نفس هذه المناطق .. ولا يتم السحب من اعلى الاسقف ( الحيز بين السقف المستعار والسقف الاصلي للمبنى .. فيجب عمل خط دكت خاص بالسحب الى اجهزة التكييف ..


استاذي الكريم لدي عدة اسئـلة ولدي يقين ان أجابته سهله بالنسبه اليك ؟
الـ fcu او الـ ahu ....
دائما تاتينا الخرائط من المصممين وبها .. ابعاد خط السبلاي وابعاد خط الراجع .. ونحن نقوم بقياس فتحة السبلاي والراجع سواء للـ fcu \ ahu وعليه نقوم بعمل reduser للسبلاي باخد مقاس الدكت من المخطط وهذه احد الاطراف اما الطرف الثاني فيكون نفس ابعاد فتحة الجهاز 
اما بالنسبة لخط الراجع فإننا نقوم بعمل plinum box ...ابعاد الـplinum box تكون نفس ابعاد فتحة الراجع للجهاز .. مع احتساب زيادة لاتقل على 25مم للعزل ونقوم بتوصيل خط الراجع والذي ابعاده بالمخطط معروفة الى الـ plinum box ... هل ضروري بهده الحاله على neck بين خط الراجع والـ plinum box ... بالنسبة للـ plinum box يكون لدينا فقظ من خلال فتحه الراجع يكون لدينا معطيين فقظ والي هما طول وعرض فتحة الراجع فقظ .. فهل توجد معادلة او طريقه سليمة لمعرفة ارتفاع الـ plinum box

هل مانقوم به صحيح ... وحسب علمي توجد علاقة بين حجم مخرج خط الـ supply وبين خط return
ياريت تزودنا بها .. 

والله يجزيك عنـــــــا خير الجزاء .......


اللهم اغفر وارزق جميــــــــــــ ع المسلميـن


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (15 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية يا بشمهندس على مجهودك وان شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حفيد الطائي (15 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير اخي العزيز 
ووفقك لما تحبه وترضاه
بالفعل موضوع رائع


----------



## nofal (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (20 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا...............


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك مهندس عرب 006 على مداخلتكم القيمة 
بالنسبة للراجع فالمفروض أن الشركة الصانعة حددت مقاسات فتحة الراجع بحيث تكون موافقة لمعدل تدفق الهواء الراجع في وجود الفلتر وبالتالي ماتقوم به من عمل صندوق سحب ليس بخطأ و لا يؤثر على اداء الوحدة
و صندوق السحب هنا يكون في حالتين :
اذا أردت أن تضع فلتر خاص اضافي و أنت تسحب من فراغ السقف الجمالي
اذا أردت ان تسحب الهواء من داخل الحيز المكيف باضافة كوع موجه لأسفل و منتهي بمنفذ استرجاع الهواء ويتم اختيار المنفذ او المنافذ المناسبة من الكتالوجات بحيث يكون مناسبا لمعدل تدفق الهواء ولايحدث صوت حركة الهواء المتزاحم عند المنفذ

بالنسبة للزميل العزيز م عبد العاطي دعني أركز لني ما وضعت كلمة او مصطلح الا في مكانه 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملاحظات القيمة و انا في انتظار التصحيحات و الاضافات ففوق كل ذي علم عليم وجل من لا يسهو ياريت تصحح لي و كذلك كل من يشك في معلومة أن يتكرم بتنبيهي لها و تصحيحها ولنا ولكم الأجر و الثواب وصدري متسع بلا ضيق ولا ضجر لكل مخلص أمين للعلم 
و كل عام وانتم بخير وصحة ونسألكم الدعاء بالشفاء لنا ولاخواننا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

استاذى الفاضل مهندس صبرى
كل عام وسيادتك والزملاء بخير وعيد فطر مبارك
ذكرت سيادتك فى احد المشاركات ان لسيادتك طريقه لفهم وتتبع المخططات ان امكن شرحها ليسهل علينا تتبع المخططات للمشاريع خاصه مشاريع الصحى والتكييف
شكرا على المساعده


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام و أنتم بخير 
اشكركم على المرور 
ارجو ان تري مشاركتي بهذا الخصوص ن يمكن من اسبوعين 


و ساضع النهح هنا في وقت لاحق و ارجو ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

استاذى عيد فطر مبارك 
ننتظر ابداعادتك فى شرح المخططات وتتبعها وستكن رائعه ككل المشاركات


----------



## falconcolor (16 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة ولكن كنت أتمنى لو كانت مدعمة بالصور التوضيحية حيث لم أجد أي ارتباط لصور أو رسومات توضح هذه الشروحات ولو أمكن تنزيل الكتاب بصيغة pdf مدعومة بالصور ونكون لك من الشاكرين


----------



## omarcomange (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وبانتظار الصور التوضيحية


----------



## khaled 80 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود الطيب وأتمنى منك يا أخونا المهندس صبري أن تزودنا بجداول يتم فيها تحديد عدد مرات تبديل الهواء الجديد والتغذية لجميع أنواع الغرف وبخاصة في المشافي (عمليات انعاش عناية مشددة وكيفية حساب الهودات في المطابخ وذلك إذا كانت متوفرة لديك مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## moha.saeed11 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> كل عام و أنتم بخير
> اشكركم على المرور
> ارجو ان تري مشاركتي بهذا الخصوص ن يمكن من اسبوعين
> 
> ...


 



ننتظر وعدك بشرج جميل يفيد الزملاء
شكر للتفضل بالرد


----------



## م تامر العجمى (8 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة فى اختيار افضل مكان لوضع فتحات توزيع الهواء داخل المبنى


----------



## زياد الزوز (12 يناير 2011)

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم زميلنا المهندس تامر 
يتم توزيع جريلات الهواء بالتعاون مع المهندس المعماري و مهندس الكهرباء 
و حسب تقسيمات المبني و أهمية كل تقسيم من ناحية الاستخدام و الجماليات 
و حتي لا تحتار لأن الأمر محير شرحه ارجو ان تضطلع على تصميمات سابقة 
و الحقيقة انت لفت نظري لنقطة مهمة تحتاج الي شرح و سأحاول أن اصيغ مبادئها في وقت لاحق 
أشكرك و اتمني لكم التوفيق


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
abdelsalamn


----------



## goor20 (14 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## yaseenk (26 يناير 2012)

سؤال : ما اللذي يؤدي الى صدور صوت في مجاري الدكت


----------



## yaseenk (26 يناير 2012)

ما هي مميزات الفوم دكت عن الدكت المصنوع من الصاج هل الصوت او مسبباته تكون اقل ؟


----------



## yaseenk (26 يناير 2012)

هل استطيع استخدام برنامج ال Mc Quay لحساب ابعاد الدكت و السرعة بكل وثوقية حيث يتم ادخال ال cfm +head lossبقيمة (0.05 in.wc/100ft) ام ان هناك برنامج افضل يرجى الافادة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مهندس صبري سعيد


----------



## hiba 1124 (2 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نتانجن (16 أغسطس 2012)

والله يا بشمهندس كتر خيرك وانت كبير بعلمك والله اكبر وربنا يديك الصحة بس يا ريت تعطينا ارشاد للمشاركةالبناءه علشان نصلح من طريقة المعاملة مع حضرتك لانك تستحق التقدير


----------



## abdelsalamn (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله وافر الخير


----------



## محمد العطفي (27 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه وبجد كلام سلس ومنظم وتشعر فيه بالاخلاص 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طالب ماجستر (20 يناير 2013)

ارجو من اخي العزيز ان يتفضل علينا بنشر الجداول لكي تكتمل الفائدة مع الشكر الجزيل للشرح الوافي للموضوع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 يناير 2013)

الجداول مرفقة بالكتاب 
و مشكورين على المرور و طيب التعليق


----------



## nofear2710 (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو من الأخوة ان يساعدوني في موضوع خفض الضوضاء في الدكت (كتم الصوت او تخفيف الصوت) كيف يمكن عزل الدكت من الداخل وما هي افضل المواد المستعمل وكيف تتم العملية الحسابية لهذا النوع من العمل وانا لكم من الشاكرين.


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (12 مارس 2013)

*رد: استكمال توزيع الهواء*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
يمكنك تخفيض الصوت بأقل تكلفة ممكنة و هي تبطين الدكت من الداخل بطبقة عزل صوتي سواء من الفايبر جلاص أو من المطاط الرغوي و يفضل المطاط الرغوي في حالة عدم استخدام سخانات كهربية ، و تكون مسافة التبطين 3 متر طولي من أول مخرج الهواء من المكاكينة و من مدخل الهواء العائد من الغرفة بنفس المسافة 
هذه واحدة ، طريقة أخري أقل تكلفة في حالة قصر الدكت مثلما يحدث مع الوحدات الداخلية الكونسيلد هو أن تدعم حوالي من 75 سم الي متر بعوارض داخلية تبطن من الوجهين بطبقة العزل الصوتي و يلزم في هذه الحالة ان تكون الوحدة ذو ضغط استاتيكي عالي لتعويض مقاومة هذه العوارض و العوارض لا تعترض تدفق الهواء و لكن تكون موازية لاتجاه التدفق ، و الموضوع مجرب 
يضاف الي ذلك تبطين صناديق توزيع الهواء قبل تركيب الجريلات 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## fatma ibrahim (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## fatma ibrahim (21 مارس 2013)

بشمهندس كان عندى سؤال لحضرتك 
ممكن اعرف ايه اكبر طول متاح لمواسير الفريون بين الوحدة الداخليه والوحدة الخارجية


----------



## fatma ibrahim (21 مارس 2013)

وعايزة اعرف كمان فى وحدات ال vrv ايه اطول مسافه ممكن تكون بين مواسير الوحدة الخارجية والداخليه...
وكمان ايه الفايدة من معرفه temp suction line


----------



## fatma ibrahim (31 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس صبرى ممكن الرد على سؤالى


----------



## wad_mazag (22 أبريل 2013)

رائع


----------



## اكرامى علاء (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء م/سعيد ولو تسمح لى بوصيلة اتصال لو امكن بشمهندس حيث اننى حديث العهد بمجال التكييف واعمل الان فى الرياض واحتاج لمعرفة تفاصيل شغل التكييف وطريقة حسابات الشيت كلكليشن حتى لو بمقابل مادى انا ليس لدى مانع رقمى 0580556276 ارجو الرد على رسالتى ان امكن سواء بارفض او القبول .


----------



## wad_mazag (6 يونيو 2013)

الموضوع اكثررررر من رائع يا باشمهندس ولكن كيف يمكن الحصول على الكتاب بأكمله داخل مصر ؟؟؟


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (6 يونيو 2013)

زميلنا المهندس إكرامي 
شكرا على ما تفضلت به و الاستشارات مجانية لوجهه تعالي كل ما يعنيني أن نسير جميعا على الطريق الصحيح حتي نكون مفيدين و نأمل من الله التوفيق و جوالي 0596622225
و أهلا بك
بخصوص الكتاب في مصر سيأخذ بعض الوقت حتي يكون بسعر مناسب للجميع و اتمني ان يكون العدد المطلوب مناسب للتكلفة حتي يمكن البدأ في طباعة تجارية إذ يعلم الله كم يكلفني طباعة 20 نسخة طلبت و دفعت ثمنها المقترح ، من وقت و تكلفة مادية و عصبية أحتسبها عند ربي


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (7 يونيو 2013)

*جزاك الله خيراً
*


----------



## ahmad ala'a (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Husein Ali Ibrahim (14 أغسطس 2013)

مع كل الاحترام والتقدير لمجهودك فهو كتاب قيم انشاء الله ويمكن توزيعه الكترونيا عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية بملف pdf وهناك مواقع كثيرة في البلدان العربية وخاصة الحبيبة مصر.
قريباً سنجده أنشاء الله على النت


----------



## drmady (15 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الكبير م.صبري سعيد وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ياسر حسن (15 أغسطس 2013)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ساجد الساعدي (12 مايو 2014)

نتمنى من الله ان يسدد خطاك في نشر كتابك القيم


----------



## محمد هداية (12 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا يا دكتور ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (24 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور على حضرتك م صبرى كلام رائع استفدت منه كثيرا 

فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## flasha (25 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من سيادتكم التنسيق معي للحصول علي نسخة من الكتاب فأنا لا أعرف حتي رقم هاتفكم. ....رقمي هو 0569031987 أقيم بالرياض


----------



## hvacboy (26 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لو تكرمت يادكتور انا عاوز اشتري هذا الكتاب ممكن تدلني على اي مكتبه عندنا في السعودية المنطقة الشرقية


----------



## MARWAN_H (14 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك شرحك وافي جدا وواضح ومن الناحية العلمية سلمت يداك بجد وكنت اتمنى كمصمم تكييف ان اجد برنامجا لحساب الناشرة حيث انه كما تعرف يسهل الكثير من العمل وايضا يعطي دقة اكثر من الجارت الذي نستخدمه حاليا وتحديد نسبة الضوضاء والسرعه للحد المسموح مع فائق شكري واحترامي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا على مروركم و جزاكم الله خيرا 
بالنسبة للكتاب موجود موضوع : جديد للزميل الفاضل محمد ميكانيك و به كافة التفاصيل 

بالنسبة لحسابات ناشرة الهواء supply air diffuser : تتوقف دقة ما تحصل عليه من بيانات على : مدي دقة المنتج product finishing الذي تتعامل معه ، ف خشونة سطح عناصر ناشرة الهواء تؤثر في سرعة انطلاقه منها و المسافات البنية بين عناصر الناشرة blades` spaces التي تسمح بمرور الهواء تؤثر في معدل تدفقه فضلا عن رداءة او جودة خامات حاكم معدل التدفق volume damper المركب على الناشرة
لذلك فليس امامنا الا ان نعتمد جداول الشركة المنتجة خاصة اذا كانت مثل يورو ريجيستر او سافيد أو الخليج ، فقد درج المنتجون الجدد على نقل الكتالوج الخاص بالشركات ذات الخبرة و التي تحترم اسمها و صنعت من التجارب و الاختبارات على منتجاتها و اخرجتها في صورة جداول او خرائط ، لذلك لا تجدي الحسابات مع المنتجين الجدد 
و على أي الحالات فعند استخدام جداول او خرائط اختيار الناشرة خذ متوسط القراءات لتتفادي اخطاء و عيوب المنتج و تفادي حدوث الضوضاء بصفة خاصة 
مثلا : اذا كانت الناشرة تسمح بمرور الهواء بمعدلات تتراوح بين 1000 و 350 ق م د يكون متوسط القراءة 675 قدم مكعب في الدقيقة عند معدل ضوضاء مقبول يتراوح بين 30 و 35 و يتم التحكم بضبط بوابة التدفق في معدل التدفق بالنقص او الزيادة في حدود 10 % في الزيادة و 30% بالنقص و هذالتفادي الصفير اذا ما تم خنق الهواء بنسبة كبيرة


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا على مروركم و جزاكم الله خيرا 
بالنسبة للكتاب موجود موضوع : جديد للزميل الفاضل محمد ميكانيك و به كافة التفاصيل 

بالنسبة لحسابات ناشرة الهواء supply air diffuser : تتوقف دقة ما تحصل عليه من بيانات على : مدي دقة المنتج product finishing الذي تتعامل معه ، ف خشونة سطح عناصر ناشرة الهواء تؤثر في سرعة انطلاقه منها و المسافات البنية بين عناصر الناشرة blades` spaces التي تسمح بمرور الهواء تؤثر في معدل تدفقه فضلا عن رداءة او جودة خامات و تشطيب حواف ريش حاكم معدل التدفق volume damper المركب على الناشرة

لذلك فليس امامنا إلا ان نعتمد جداول الشركة المنتجة خاصة اذا كانت مثل يورو ريجيستر او سافيد أو الخليج ،
فقد درج المنتجون الجدد ، هداهم الله ، على نقل الكتالوج الخاص بالشركات ذات الخبرة و التي تحترم اسمها و صنعت من التجارب و الاختبارات على منتجاتها و اخرجتها في صورة جداول او خرائط يعتد بها ، 
و أمام تقليد المنتجات لا تجدي الحسابات مع المنتجين الجدد 
و على أي الحالات فعند استخدام جداول او خرائط اختيار الناشرة خذ متوسط القراءات لتتفادي اخطاء و عيوب المنتج و تفادي حدوث الضوضاء بصفة خاصة 
مثلا : اذا كانت الناشرة تسمح بمرور الهواء بمعدلات تتراوح بين 1000 و 350 ق م د يكون متوسط القراءة 675 قدم مكعب في الدقيقة عند معدل ضوضاء مقبول يتراوح بين 30 و 35 و يتم التحكم بضبط بوابة التدفق في معدل التدفق بالنقص او الزيادة في حدود 10 % في الزيادة و 30% بالنقص و هذالتفادي الصفير اذا ما تم خنق الهواء بنسبة كبيرة 
و بالله التوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا على مروركم و جزاكم الله خيرا 
بالنسبة للكتاب موجود موضوع : جديد للزميل الفاضل محمد ميكانيك و به كافة التفاصيل 

بالنسبة لحسابات ناشرة الهواء supply air diffuser : تتوقف دقة ما تحصل عليه من بيانات على : مدي دقة المنتج product finishing الذي تتعامل معه ، ف خشونة سطح عناصر ناشرة الهواء تؤثر في سرعة انطلاقه منها و المسافات البنية بين عناصر الناشرة blades` spaces التي تسمح بمرور الهواء تؤثر في معدل تدفقه فضلا عن رداءة او جودة خامات و تشطيب حواف ريش حاكم معدل التدفق volume damper المركب على الناشرة

لذلك فليس امامنا إلا ان نعتمد جداول الشركة المنتجة خاصة اذا كانت مثل يورو ريجيستر او سافيد أو الخليج ،
فقد درج المنتجون الجدد ، هداهم الله ، على نقل الكتالوج الخاص بالشركات ذات الخبرة و التي تحترم اسمها و صنعت من التجارب و الاختبارات على منتجاتها و اخرجتها في صورة جداول او خرائط يعتد بها ، 
و أمام تقليد المنتجات لا تجدي الحسابات مع المنتجين الجدد 
و على أي الحالات فعند استخدام جداول او خرائط اختيار الناشرة خذ متوسط القراءات لتتفادي اخطاء و عيوب المنتج و تفادي حدوث الضوضاء بصفة خاصة 
مثلا : اذا كانت الناشرة تسمح بمرور الهواء بمعدلات تتراوح بين 1000 و 350 ق م د يكون متوسط القراءة 675 قدم مكعب في الدقيقة عند معدل ضوضاء مقبول يتراوح بين 30 و 35 و يتم التحكم بضبط بوابة التدفق في معدل التدفق بالنقص او الزيادة في حدود 10 % في الزيادة و 30% بالنقص و هذالتفادي الصفير اذا ما تم خنق الهواء بنسبة كبيرة 
و بالله التوفيق
آسف للتكرار نتيجة شبكة النت غير منتظمة


----------



## محمود الصواف (27 أكتوبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر لكم مديحكم و اسأل الله لي ولكم خيري الدنيا و الآخرة
> 
> 
> ...


كل الشكر والتقدير الي استاذنا الكبير د صبري ولكن انا عندى مشروع فيه جمالون حيث ان السيستم المركب هو باكج يونت ولكن حضرتك عارف ان عندى من الصعب جدا عمل دكت ريترن ليسحب من داخل حيز التكييف لان فى المشروع مايقرب حوالى 40 ناشر راجع (R square diffuserٌ) فمن الصعب عمل دكت ريترن مجمع لكل المناشر فما الحل فى ذلك. رجاء الرد د. صبري لان فى مرحلة تنفيذ المشروع وشكرا لك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 أكتوبر 2014)

hvacboy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لو تكرمت يادكتور انا عاوز اشتري هذا الكتاب ممكن تدلني على اي مكتبه عندنا في السعودية المنطقة الشرقية


السلام عليكم أنا موجود بالخبر 0596622225 
و توجد نسخة لكم حاضرة 
و نأمل من الزملاء الجادين في رغبتهم سداد قيمة الكتاب توجد عشرين نسخة الآن في انتظار من يطلبها 
من الرياض اطلب نسختك من الزميل الفاضل مهندس عبد العزيز الشهري 
من جدة او مكة اطلب نسختك من الزميل المهندس محمد عبد الرحيم 

من مصر اطلب نسختك من الزميل المهندس زكريا جبر 
من دبي اطلب نسختك من استاذنا المهندس اسامة الحلبي 
في اي مكان آخر من المملكة أو خارجها اطلب نسختك مباشرة من المؤلف 
فقط رجاء سداد القيمة و أن تذكر الاسم كامل ورقم الجوال و المدينة و صندوق البريد ان وجد 
و الله من وراء القصد


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 أكتوبر 2014)

محمود الصواف قال:


> كل الشكر والتقدير الي استاذنا الكبير د صبري ولكن انا عندى مشروع فيه جمالون حيث ان السيستم المركب هو باكج يونت ولكن حضرتك عارف ان عندى من الصعب جدا عمل دكت ريترن ليسحب من داخل حيز التكييف لان فى المشروع مايقرب حوالى 40 ناشر راجع (R square diffuserٌ) فمن الصعب عمل دكت ريترن مجمع لكل المناشر فما الحل فى ذلك. رجاء الرد د. صبري لان فى مرحلة تنفيذ المشروع وشكرا لك


الحل في جودة العزل الحراري للجمالون و ان يكون الارتفاع المأخوذ منه الريتيرن غير عالي بمعني انه لا يزيد عن 4 متر بقدر الامكان حتي لا يكون قد فقد الهواء كامل برودته و أنا افهم من كلامك انه فيه سقف مستعار و بالتالي فالأفضل أن تأخذ الراجع من مخارج في أجناب المبني و تكون اسفل السقف المستعار ففي هذه الحالة لن تعاني كثيرا


----------



## AHMADBHIT (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## البراء سامح (28 أكتوبر 2014)

مشكور يا هندسة و جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمود الصواف (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير د صبري استاذنا الكبير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك بس انا عندى استفسار كده دكت الريترن هايزيد طوله فهل الضغط الاستاتيكى للمروحه بيكون نتيجة جمع الضغط الاستاتيكى لدكت الريترن والسبلاى ام اختيار اعلى ضغط موجود فى اى منهم ولو امكن التوضيح بمعادلات او مرجع فى ذلك وشككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 أكتوبر 2014)

fatma ibrahim قال:


> وعايزة اعرف كمان فى وحدات ال vrv ايه اطول مسافه ممكن تكون بين مواسير الوحدة الخارجية والداخليه...
> وكمان ايه الفايدة من معرفه temp suction line


اطول مسافة حتي الآن 173 متر بحسب شركتي جري و ال جي


----------



## معن1980 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (4 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور صبرى وفعلا كتاب اكثر من رائع يستحق الانتظار اللى انتظرناه له ربنا يبارك فيك فعلا مرجع لاى مهندس بيعمل فى مجال التكييف واجمل ما فى الكتاب انه واقع عملى بجد افضل كتاب انا شوفتو بحياتى والف الف شكر


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (6 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (10 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم مهندسنا الفاضل
مهندس صبري سعيد 
هل ممكن الإستغناء بالإسبلتر دانبر عن الvd عن بداية التفريعات من الدكت الرئيسي
وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (10 نوفمبر 2014)

وهل الكود يلزمني بوضع الإثنين معا عند كل تفريعة من الرئيسي


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم يمكن استبدال البوابة الحجمية ببوابة تجزيئ اذا كان ارتفاع الدكت لا يزيد عن 12 بوصة حيث ان تكلفة بوابة التجزيئ أقل بكثير من البوابة الحجمية ذات الشفرات المتحركة و لكن يجب أن تكون بوابة التجزيئ splitter damper من صفحتين متقابلتين من الصاج لو أخذنا فيه قطاع يكون مثلما تأخذ قطاع في جناح طائرة لسببين : 
1- تفادي الاهتزاز الناتج عن سرعة الهواء و صفعه أو هزّه ، 
2- السماح بانسيابية مرور الهواء دون اضطراب turblance 
أما في حالة القياسات الأكبر فلا بد من استخدام البوابة الحجمية ذات الشفرات المتحركة و لا بد من أن تكون جيدة الصنع لتفادي اهتزاز الشفرات و الصوت الذي ينجم عن ذلك و ننصح في هذه الحالة تزويد حواف الشفرات بحواف بلاستيكية مرنة أو اسفنجية لامتصاص الاهتزازات و إحكام الغلق و ان كان الغلق الكامل للدامبر غير مستحب 
و لو تمعّنت في تعليمات سماكنا ستجد الكثير من التعليمات في هذا الخصوص 
و لا يجب الجمع بين بوابة تجزيئ الهواء و البوابة الحجمية ، فالوظيفة واحدة
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 نوفمبر 2014)

م.رامي قاسم قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا دكتور صبرى وفعلا كتاب اكثر من رائع يستحق الانتظار اللى انتظرناه له ربنا يبارك فيك فعلا مرجع لاى مهندس بيعمل فى مجال التكييف واجمل ما فى الكتاب انه واقع عملى بجد افضل كتاب انا شوفتو بحياتى والف الف شكر


شكرا يا زميلنا العزيز على اقتنائك الكتاب و شكرا على التعليق الإيجابي 
اتمني لكم التوفيق و أن يكون الكتاب بحق خطوة على طريق التميز لكل من يقتنيه 
و أسألكم الدعاء


----------



## محمود ابو خالد الت (11 نوفمبر 2014)

ما شاء الله . مفيد بشكل كبير.... ولك الاجر يا دكتور


----------



## eng.a.nabiel (11 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير دكتور صبري 
انا بالرياض و عايز كتاب حضرتك 
كيف أحصل عليه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (12 نوفمبر 2014)

يرجي التواصل مع الزملاء الأصدقاء الإخوة​ : 
م /عبد العزيز الشهري 0556789310 ​الرياض​
م/ محمد عبد الرحيم ( محمد ميك ) 0568617330 ​في جدة و مكة المكرمة​
م / وائل شفيق 0568449503 ​الجبيل
و انا موجود بالخبر 0596622225​
م / أسامة الحلبي 00971555584043 ​في دبي​و الامارات العربية و عمان 
م /محمد سلامة الراضي في قطر ( أرجو ان يتكرم برقم جواله ) 
م / زكريا أحمد جبر 00201227089413 ​بالقاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية 
و كلهم جزاهم الله خيرا لا نفع لأحد منهم الا مرضاة الله ثم طلب دعاؤكم 
تم تسليم خمسة كتب للزملاء في مصر حتي أمس و الشكر و الدعاء للمهندس زكريا الذي تحمل مشقة الالتقاء بالزملاء في نقابة المهندسين بالقاهرة أعطاه الله الصحة​


----------



## abed fati (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## احمد شوقي الجاسم (4 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله بك وأدامك لرفد أخوانك بما لديك من معلومات قيّمة إن شاء الله ... أتمنى أن تنشر شيء عن المفاهيم الأساسية لنشر الهواء وأكون لك شاكراً .. يحياتي للجميع .


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 فبراير 2015)

شكرا على مروركم و الفصل المشار اليه يتحدث عن توزيع الهواء من حيث تصميم مجاري الهواء و الاكسسوارات و المعايير الهندسية و حلول تمديدات الدكت ميكانيكيا و معماريا و انشائيا و لا ينقصه الا الاشكال التوضيحية و الصور التشريحية و هي بفضل الله متوافرة بإسهاب في الكتاب 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## meskif (5 فبراير 2015)

الف شكر على كل هذه الايضاحات


----------



## meskif (6 فبراير 2015)

أشكركم على هذه المراجع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 فبراير 2015)

احمد شوقي الجاسم قال:


> بارك الله بك وأدامك لرفد أخوانك بما لديك من معلومات قيّمة إن شاء الله ... أتمنى أن تنشر شيء عن المفاهيم الأساسية لنشر الهواء وأكون لك شاكراً .. يحياتي للجميع .


السلام عليكم 
شكرا لمروركم - زادكم الله من فضله 
يمكنك الاطلاع على موضوع زميلنا العظيم م رياض النجار فقد أعطي الموضوع حقه من البحث و الإفادة و المرجعيات المختارة بعناية 
الموضوع موجود على نفس الصفحة الآن 
تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------

